# Gartenteich immer schief und verzogen



## tikizler (9. Mai 2018)

Hallo Leute 

Ich bin Neuling was Teich angeht, habe 2 Jahre versucht ein PVC Teich grade zu bauen und es hat einfach nicht geklappt, nach dem ich 5 mal ausgraben und wieder alles neu gemacht habe war es endlich grade (letztes Jahr) und in 1 Jahr steht der wieder schiff, und verzogen, ok hab im Internet gelesen das ich es mit Heißfön es wieder grade biegen könnte (wenn es stimmt) , aber warum wird mein Teich immer Schiff, verstehe ich nicht habe tausende Videos geschaut hab es mit Sand gefüttert hab den Teich auch zum teil befüllt und gewartet ich hab einfach kein Idee mehr, daher habe ich mich dazu entschlossen hier Hilfe zu suchen

ich hab den Fertig Teich: Oase Teichschale PE 1000
Den Teichpumpe ist: Teichfilter »Filtra Pure 4000 Plus« Set (5 tage alt)

Hab letzte Jahr 6 Goldfische gekauft aber sehen kann ich irgendwie nur einen, Wasser ist richtig Braun, gestern war ich bei Zoo Köller, hab den Wasser testen lassen und die haben mir den "Söll AlgoSol forte"  und " Söll Teich fit" in der Hand gedrückt hoffe ich wenigsten das ich Wasser endlich mal Klarer machen kann..


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Mai 2018)

Teich ist schief....liegt an den Setzungen des Materials unter dem Teich.
Ist bei einem Plastikbecken fast immer so.


----------



## tikizler (10. Mai 2018)

Soll das heißen werde ich es nicht hinbekommen?


----------



## Lion (10. Mai 2018)

hallo tikizler,
wie totto schreibt ist es schwierig, eine Schale gerade zu bekommen.
Beim einsetzen der Schale muß man die Schale von Außen mit Sand und Wasser einschwemmen,
sobald sich dein Boden jedoch verändert, verändert sich auch relativ schnell, durch den hohen Wasserdruck, die Schale.
Von wieviel cm Unterschied sprechen wir hier?

Ich würde die Seiten-Teile der Schale mit Pflanzen bestücken, wofür dieser Rand auch vorgesehen ist.
Wenn dann noch ein paar cm Unterschied sind, werden die Pflanzen oder Deine Randgestaltung den Unterschied optisch verdecken.

Der Wasser Rücklauf sollte auf der anderen Seite der Schale liegen als die Pumpe, damit das ganze Wasser bewegt wird.
Gebe die Mittel entsprechend Beschreibung im Teich und warte einige Tage ab.

Das System muß sich einfahren.
Viel Spaß am Teich und schicke uns noch ein paar Bilder, wenn Du fertig bist.
 Léon


----------



## tikizler (19. Mai 2018)

Ich habe den Teich jetzt komplett rausgeholt hab 2 feuermolch oder __ wassermolch gefunden hab aber nur noch ein __ Goldfisch  5 sind über Winter wahrscheinlich gestorben dazu Habe ich ein neue fisch gefunden der aussieht wie Sardellen wie geht das.. wie kommt ein neue fisch den ich nie gekauft habe im Teich?

Zum Teich werde jetzt Seiten rundherum komplett leer machen und Teich dann setzen und später mit Erde/ Sand füllen wie in eine Video den ich gesehen hab hoffe das endlich nicht mehr verbiegt die verbogene stellen werde ich morgen mit Föhn versuchen wieder grade zu biegen

Wenn ihr weitere Tipps habt bitte her damit kann sehr gut gebrauchen

Danke voraus und schöne Pfingsten


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Mai 2018)

Hast du mal ein Bild von dem Fisch.
Könnte ein kleiner __ Goldfisch sein. Es kann ach passieren das man sich Fische (Fischeier) mit Wasserpflanzen eingeschleppt hat.
Am besten ein Foto.


----------



## tikizler (20. Mai 2018)

Die sind in ein große Eimer kann später besseren Bild machen

Mfg


----------



## koile (20. Mai 2018)

So wie ich das auf dem Bild erkennen kann, ist das ein __ Hecht


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Mai 2018)

koile schrieb:


> So wie ich das auf dem Bild erkennen kann, ist das ein __ Hecht


ne __ Bachschmerle kommt da eher in Frage

MfG Frank


----------



## tikizler (20. Mai 2018)

Die Frage ist wie kommt der in mein Teich? Von alleine, letzte Jahr als ich den Teich rausgeholt habe war da nichts..

Mfg


----------



## koile (20. Mai 2018)

Als __ Bachschmerle kann ich ihn nicht erkennen , schau Dir mal das Maul an.


----------



## trampelkraut (20. Mai 2018)

tikizler schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 198299
> 
> Die sind in ein große Eimer  ...........



Wie groß ist denn der Eimer? Die beiden Fische sollten schnellstens in ein ausreichend großes Becken mit regelmäßigen Teilwasserwechseln.
.


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Mai 2018)

__ Hecht oder __ Bachschmerle....würde ich beide nehmen....

Vielleicht kannst du mal ein Bild in einem Glas von der Seite machen. Großes Gurkenglas oder noch besser Aquarium.


----------



## Ansaj (20. Mai 2018)

tikizler schrieb:


> hab aber nur noch ein __ Goldfisch  5 sind über Winter wahrscheinlich gestorben



Hallo,
ich weiß zwar nicht, was du mit dem Teich weiterhin vorhast, aber bitte gebe den Goldfisch an einen artgerechten Teich (mit min. 10.000l) ab und kaufe keine nach. Dein Teich ist einfach zu klein und anscheinend auch überhaupt nicht zur Überwinterung geeignet.

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## tikizler (21. Mai 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Wie groß ist denn der Eimer? Die beiden Fische sollten schnellstens in ein ausreichend großes Becken mit regelmäßigen Teilwasserwechseln.
> .



100 Liter Mörtelkübel mit Pumpe angeschlossen habe 3 Solche Eimer Alt Wasser genommen damit in Teich Nährstoffe sind, Morgen wird Alles gemacht hab wie gesagt den PVC mit Föhn heute Grade gemacht,



Tottoabs schrieb:


> __ Hecht oder __ Bachschmerle....würde ich beide nehmen....
> 
> Vielleicht kannst du mal ein Bild in einem Glas von der Seite machen. Großes Gurkenglas oder noch besser Aquarium.



Kann ich morgen machen wenn ich die Fische in Teich wieder Reinsetze,



Ansaj schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich weiß zwar nicht, was du mit dem Teich weiterhin vorhast, aber bitte gebe den __ Goldfisch an einen artgerechten Teich (mit min. 10.000l) ab und kaufe keine nach. Dein Teich ist einfach zu klein und anscheinend auch überhaupt nicht zur Überwinterung geeignet.
> 
> Gruß
> Ansaj


 
wasssss Also im Fachgeschäft (Zoo Kölle) wurde mir geraten Maximum 6 Goldfische zu kaufen bei mein 1000 Liter Teich.. 10.000 Liter ist etwas übertrieben jetzt das sind ja kein Koi's..

MfG


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (21. Mai 2018)

Dann mache dich bitte ganz schnell schlau wie schnell Goldfische sich vermehren! Und das Märchen vom anpassen an Teichgröße kannste knicken, ja sie bleiben viel kleiner aber schön und gesund ist das nicht.
VERKÄUFER...... 
10 000 l für Koi ist auch nicht die Sahne und sehr schnell zu klein! 

LG Heike


----------



## tikizler (21. Mai 2018)

Sklave von Mathias schrieb:


> Dann mache dich bitte ganz schnell schlau wie schnell Goldfische sich vermehren! Und das Märchen vom anpassen an Teichgröße kannste knicken, ja sie bleiben viel kleiner aber schön und gesund ist das nicht.
> VERKÄUFER......
> 10 000 l für Koi ist auch nicht die Sahne und sehr schnell zu klein!
> 
> LG Heike



Ich hab zwar null Ahnung aber wenn sie sich so schnell vermehren dann ist das ja egal wie groß der Teich ist irgendwann wird's jeder selbstgebauten Teich schon voll sein oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Ansaj (21. Mai 2018)

Es geht nicht ums zu voll sein, sondern darum, dass schon mal die Grundbedürfnisse nach Schwimmraum nicht gedeckt sind, da ist es egal ob es 2, 10 oder 100 Goldfische sind. 1000l reichen einfach nicht aus. Jedenfalls nicht, wenn es den Goldis gut gehen soll. Vom Filter/Wasserwechselaufwand mal ganz zu schweigen. Goldfische werden groß, sind schwimmfreudig und ja, sie vermehren sich schnell. Das muss man einberechnen, wenn man einen Teich hat, der groß genug ist (und dann mit wenigen Goldfischen starten, oder immer mal welche abgeben oder nicht füttern oder für Geburtenkontrolle sorgen).
Dass bei dir 5 von 6 Goldfische den Winter nicht überstanden haben, sollte doch zu Denken geben.
Verkäufern im Zoohandel/Gartencenter bitte nie vertrauen. Es mag Ausnahmen geben, aber für die meisten sind Fische Waren. 

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## tikizler (21. Mai 2018)

Ansaj schrieb:


> Es geht nicht ums zu voll sein, sondern darum, dass schon mal die Grundbedürfnisse nach Schwimmraum nicht gedeckt sind, da ist es egal ob es 2, 10 oder 100 Goldfische sind. 1000l reichen einfach nicht aus. Jedenfalls nicht, wenn es den Goldis gut gehen soll. Vom Filter/Wasserwechselaufwand mal ganz zu schweigen. Goldfische werden groß, sind schwimmfreudig und ja, sie vermehren sich schnell. Das muss man einberechnen, wenn man einen Teich hat, der groß genug ist (und dann mit wenigen Goldfischen starten, oder immer mal welche abgeben oder nicht füttern oder für Geburtenkontrolle sorgen).
> Dass bei dir 5 von 6 Goldfische den Winter nicht überstanden haben, sollte doch zu Denken geben.
> Verkäufern im Zoohandel/Gartencenter bitte nie vertrauen. Es mag Ausnahmen geben, aber für die meisten sind Fische Waren.
> 
> ...


 
Ich hab echt null Ahnung ich hab den Teich gekauft wollte eigentlich nie Fische als ich mit mein Freundin in Hornbach waren hat sie sich an die Goldfische verliebt und da sagte man uns maximal 6 Fische naja Fakt ist der Teich Sitz jetzt richtig und ich hoffe das er sich nie verschiebt.. zum filter der ist doch für 4000liter gedacht mit 9watt uvc Lampe da hat man mir gesagt der sollte definitive ausreichen fals ihr andere Empfehlung habt bitte her damit hab noch Rückgabe recht

Zum fisch wollte eigentlich jetzt noch ein __ Goldfisch kaufen damit mein Goldi nicht allein.

Mfg


----------



## tikizler (23. Mai 2018)

Durch den Regen hat sich es voll verzögert ich hoffe das bleibt nun so 

Mfg


----------



## tikizler (24. Mai 2018)

Ich hoffe das ist alles soweit richtig.. 

MfG


----------



## teichinteressent (24. Mai 2018)

Was machst du mit Fisch, wenn draußen eine Woche lang >30°C sind? Fischstäbchen?
Was hast du für den Winter geplant?
Echte Tierfreunde machen das nie!


----------



## tikizler (24. Mai 2018)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Was machst du mit Fisch, wenn draußen eine Woche lang >30°C sind? Fischstäbchen?
> Was hast du für den Winter geplant?
> Echte Tierfreunde machen das nie!




Ich hab ein Schirm für Winter habe ich 240l Aquarium gekauft sonst habe ich keine Ahnung


----------



## teichinteressent (24. Mai 2018)

Interessanter Schirm, unter dem nur 20°C sind bei einer Lufttemperatur von >30°C.



> ... sonst habe ich keine Ahnung


Hast du hier ein Smiley für Ironie' vergessen.

Jedenfalls ist Beides keine Lösung.


----------



## tikizler (24. Mai 2018)

Ich bin neu und hab keine Ahnung hab damit auch kein Problem damit das zu zugeben ich bin hier gekommen weil ich lernen wollte wie ich das richtig machen kann... wenn es falsch ist dann kannst du ja sagen was richtig wäre sonst finde ich dein Beitrag einfach sinnlose 

Mfg


----------



## Ansaj (24. Mai 2018)

Ich denke auch, dass man Kritik freundlicher gestalten kann und sollte, auch wenn diese Kritik berechtig ist.
Es ist gut, dass du hier bist und von unserem Wissen (und eigenen Fehlern) profitieren willst, tikizler.
So ein Kleinstteich ist einfach schwer händelbar. Goldfische sind robust und überleben vieles, nur ein lebenswertes Leben ist es wohl nicht.
Mein Vorschlag immer noch: Gib den einsamen __ Goldfisch ab. Suche dafür jemanden mit einem Teich, der groß genug ist. Mach dir den Teich schön mit tollen Pflanzen etc. und es wird sich viel Leben einfinden (Amphibien, Insekten, Vögel). Vielleicht reicht dir das aus. Wenn nicht, kannst du über eine Teichvergrößerung nachdenken. Zur dauerhaften Fischhaltung von Teichfischen wäre mir der Teich definitiv zu klein. Du könntest höchstens überlegen, ob du dein nun gekauftes Aquarium besetzt und die Fische im Sommer in das Fertigbecken setzt (es eignen sich natürlich nur bestimmte Aquarienarten - Guppys zum Beispiel). Für Goldfische ist auch eine Überwinterung in 240l nicht gerade pralle (man stelle sich 6 Goldfische à 30cm in 240l vor). Selbst wenn du das Aquarium in den Keller stellst, werden sie nicht kalt überwintern können und daher auch nicht in die Winterstarre gehen. 

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## tikizler (24. Mai 2018)

Wo kann ich den Fisch abgeben?

Erkennt man es nun besser?


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Mai 2018)

Stichling würde ich sagen.


----------



## andreas w. (25. Mai 2018)

Hi, wenn´s ein Stichling ist dann passt der in jeden Fluss oder Bach in der Umgebung, *wenn´s* ein Stichling ist ...
Früher haben wir die __ Stichlinge im Flüsschen in meinem Geburts-Ort mit´m Netz gefangen - aus einem nicht stehenden Gewässer. Deshalb der Tipp, wenn das ein Stichling sein sollte, passt der in jeden Bach in der Umgebung - Hauptsache Bewegung im Wasser.
Kann durch einen Vogel mit eingebracht worden sein - ist ein Bisschen groß aber wie auch immer.

Leben und leben lassen, schönen Abend - Gruß Andreas.


----------



## tikizler (25. Mai 2018)

andreas w. schrieb:


> Hi, wenn´s ein Stichling ist dann passt der in jeden Fluss oder Bach in der Umgebung, *wenn´s* ein Stichling ist ...
> Früher haben wir die __ Stichlinge im Flüsschen in meinem Geburts-Ort mit´m Netz gefangen - aus einem nicht stehenden Gewässer. Deshalb der Tipp, wenn das ein Stichling sein sollte, passt der in jeden Bach in der Umgebung - Hauptsache Bewegung im Wasser.
> Kann durch einen Vogel mit eingebracht worden sein - ist ein Bisschen groß aber wie auch immer.
> 
> Leben und leben lassen, schönen Abend - Gruß Andreas.




Von einem vogel?????


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Mai 2018)

Vergleich mal die Bilder
https://www.google.com/search?q=Sti...5KHbAhVEbFAKHY0fDUkQ_AUICigB&biw=1360&bih=635


----------



## tikizler (25. Mai 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Vergleich mal die Bilder
> https://www.google.com/search?q=Sti...5KHbAhVEbFAKHY0fDUkQ_AUICigB&biw=1360&bih=635



Jaa sieht genau so aus ))


----------

